# What tools came with a 1970's Schwinn paramount



## Old Iron Bob (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi,I am looking for a list or picture of the Campagnolo tools that came in the paramount tool kit. thanks


----------



## rhenning (Nov 23, 2013)

I swiped this off E-Bay.  Roger


----------

